# FINALLY get to brag about show wins!!!!



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Got home from the Texas State Fair and when I went on-line to do my required GW bragging.... :shock: ...where's GW?... :shock: I said where's GW??.... :shock:  .....there aren't enough boo-hoo smilies in the world to describe how I felt. (We need a laying-on-the-floor-kicking-your-feet-and-screaming-while-sobbing smilie) But having found TGS I feel much better. So brace y'all'selves.....I FINALLY GOT A CHAMPION DOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Deb P's Tupelo Honey took Grand Champion Dry Doe on Saturday under judge David Millison....a very poignant win for me, as her sire Pinocchio was my very first champion, and he won that very first championship at this same show in 2004. He's out of my late herd queen "Mama Dove" and Honey is his only kid as far as I know, because I sold him to someone who wanted a show buck and they decided A) not to show after all, and B) that Pinocchio was too alpha for their taste so they castrated that magnificent young buck. (This would be a good spot for that kicking-and-screaming smilie.)
Not only did my Honey do me proud, but Mama Dove's last kid, Deb P's Louis L'Amour, took Reserve Champion Junior Buck on Sunday, the official TX. State Fair show, under judge Deena Sansone! AND the Grand Champion Junior Buck that same day is none other than Pride Of Texas John, who was delivered to me at the show! My 2yr old buck Teacup's Presidential Caliber took first in his class, as did Teacup's Here Comes That Rainbow in 2yr old Dry Does; Deb P's Chrisi Bell took 2nd in 18-24 Mo. Jr. Does, and Deb P's Magdalene came in fourth out of 13 3-6mo Jr Does! If the attatchments come through, you'll see Honey first, then Chrisi and Rainbow. I don't have official Fair pics because they cost $30 EACH which is beyond rediculous and WAY beyond my budget.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*More pics*

Okay, here's some more pics. I am so proud of my boys....Luois is by Pride Of Texas Pierre, John is by PGCH/MCH Woodhaven Farms Pepe Le Pew and out of MCH Pride Of Texas Sadie Elva.  , to put it mildly!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*Last but not least...*

Here's my pretty little Magdalene. she sure is growing up gorgous!!!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats 
Congrats on a great fair and all your hard work. Your goat are beautiful. Know what you mean about $30 for one picture are they nuts :?: . Shelly


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*official fair pic$*

I gue$$ they think all the exhibitor$ have corporate $pon$or$ $o they can afford th$e rediculou$ price$. ........ the sad thing is, they not only ruin it for less wealthy folks - like your average 4-H/FFA parent, for instance - they're shooting themselves in the foot. If the pics had been priced at $10 each, I was ready willing and able to buy pics of all 8 goats I showed as they all placed well. They would have made $80 off me, probably more cause they had really cool mugs, shirts etc you could have your pic printed on. But at $30 each...........I told them point blank that they were crazy and walked out. People and companies like that don't realize you can make more money in the long run off a nimble sixpence than a slow shilling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First off....glad you found us and second...CONGRATULATIONS!!! You certainly have every reason to brag....beautiful goaties!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just awesome and your goats sure do look terrific. Congratulations and WAHOOO!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

way to go. congrats those are great wins. your goats look great. you have all the right to brag on wins like that.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! That's awsome and they all look fantastic!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Congrats on a well deserved wins!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go DebP  It took me a while to get the photos working for me. Beautiful goats! 

Kristen


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoo Hoo!!! Congrats!! Your goats are GORGEOUS!! You certainly deserve to have placed so well.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, y'all.....I'm very proud of my babies.  Next show is at the Louisiana State Fair on the weekend of November 9/10, which is co-sponsored by my best friend....I can't wait!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is wonderful. Congratulation


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY!! CONGRATS!!  Beautiful goats!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow congratulations!!!!


----------

